# Mother & baby groups



## paulmartin2703 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi we're moving over to la cala de Mijas in the new year and was wondering if anyone knew of the above group? 

We have our 19 month going into the tree tops twice a week to start with ? 

Thanks 

Paul & Ger


----------



## killie0203 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi, we are moving to the area next month and was wondering if you could help we are looking for somewhere for our son Caillen to go to he is 2, nursery and mother and toddler groups if you found anything? 

Thanks

Ian


----------

